

Improving the quality of conversations in Google+ hangouts - sidcool
https://plus.google.com/106717946845088683921/posts/A1PMNKchcxQ

======
pilif
> for those times that you have a great adult math or science joke you have to
> tell, we've rolled out the ability for you to create 18+ hangouts.

> for those "other" adult conversations that DO violate our terms of use,
> please continue to report them and send evidence when you can. it helps
> identify and remove the jerks from our system.

This must win the price for the most hypocritical thing I've ever read in a,
albeit semi official, product announcement.

